# pics of my crew



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## daycaremom2002 (Feb 3, 2006)

They are all beautiful!!

Kristi


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks these were from when i went away i need to get some of jemini. they had a blast at the beach.Jamoka hated the water and Jasper liked the water but not when it touched his feet! :lol: he tried to eat the sand


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

They are so beautiful! I love the little shorts haha


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i got them from petsmart 15.00 bucks and i know i'm never going to use them again but hey they were cute.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

they're adorable!!
i can't believe one was trying to eat sand! *lol*


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

iluvmyvikin said:


> they're adorable!!
> i can't believe one was trying to eat sand! *lol*


yea he's also the poop eater of the family:roll:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I love that old west pic!! Very cute. I want to take my boys to the coast but I've just been too lazy to get out in the heat! It's cooled off now but of course that is because the weekend is over....


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

The pics are all very sweet! 

I can only imagine what my two would do if they were introduced to a beach! Im pretty sure they would freak out!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That be a tight crew, dawg. Yo, pooh da wooh da iz in da hizzhouse, g!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> That be a tight crew, dawg. Yo, pooh da wooh da iz in da hizzhouse, g!


thanks i'm glad you like :thumbleft:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I love your dogs.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I know, Courtney- aren't they just awesome?!


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Cute pictures.
I love the one with the old west theme.
Could you tell me where you got it done?
I am in Maryland too and if it is anywhere near I wouldn't mind getting Ike and Lilly done.
You can pm me if you want.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

The first pic is my favorite!!!! I have one of me and two of my friends in a pic like that when we were in high school and went to Myrtle Beach over the summer.  I love your crew.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

MSBOOTS said:


> Cute pictures.
> I love the one with the old west theme.
> Could you tell me where you got it done?
> I am in Maryland too and if it is anywhere near I wouldn't mind getting Ike and Lilly done.
> You can pm me if you want.


these pics were taken in Myrtle Beach, at one of them old time photo places.
it was like 27.00 for the 3 of them.


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

More fabulous pics of one of my favorite bunch of chis.

I love Moka's shorts :lol:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Lori i'm thinking about passing them on because i know he's not going to were them again and i don't want the money to go to waste moka acts so "diva" sometimes he didn't want to get wet :roll:


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Maybe Pedro would like them since his momma has been taking him to the lake a lot lately :wink:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea i'm going to check with her thanks


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, those are WONDERFUL pics! The old west pic is great! Your babies are such characters!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Great pics!
Looks like you all had a nice vacation!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

very cute pictures


----------



## leelaknight (Jun 17, 2006)

love the shorts- my old chi hated water as well, no matter what I did! Looks like you had a blast, can't wait to take MO to coney Island!!!


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like a fun trip. I love the old west one.


----------



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

What a cute family, LOVE the old west photo!!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

thank you very much. your baby is a cutie too


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

The old west photo is unique...great picture. Your chi babies look so cute!


----------

